# Reversing gyno OFF cycle



## Bonesaw (Mar 8, 2013)

So its been a couple of months since my clomid pct and I've noticed a small bump under my left nipple, about to the size of a mosquito bite.  Not noticeable visually, but palpable.  

I've seen countless threads about the letro protocol.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/144789-letro-protocol.html

I was wondering if thats the route I should take?  

With this being really mild should I dose everything as heavy and run nova for only 2 weeks after?

Really want to get this squared away before even thinking about next cycle.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

letro is good stuff... has always worked for me.
Are you sure this bump has not always been there and you are being a little paranoid?


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 8, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking too, at first, but its painful if you push really hard on it compared the other side.  The right side behind the nipple feels concave and empty. The left, there is something in there.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 8, 2013)

I would use raloxifene. Its the most potent serm for treating gyno. It has the highest affinity to the estrogen receptor in breast tisssue than any other serm. Why crush your e2 levels and all the negatives that go along with it by using letro when you can use raloxifene to the same end?


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

if you think it is something I would hit it with the letro and see what happens.  and as most people say on here.... stop poking and podding your nipples!  LOL


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 8, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> I would use raloxifene. Its the most potent serm for treating gyno. It has the highest affinity to the estrogen receptor in breast tisssue than any other serm. Why crush your e2 levels and all the negatives that go along with it by using letro when you can use raloxifene to the same end?



whats the dosing protocol for this?  Keep in mind I"m not taking anything right now.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 8, 2013)

I have read several articles that a combination of Masteron and nolvadex is the most effective chemical breast tissue control. 
The letro reversal protocol was very uncomfortable for me. I had to take off work for a few days, my joints hurt and I felt very depressed.


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I'm gonna try the raloxifene route. 

People are saying 2 months at 60mg a day might do the trick.


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 29, 2013)

I couldn't get raloxifene so I just went with tamoxifen 

Day 7 and bump is 75% or more gone.  

I've been taking 40mg a day, its been a week at 40 

should I drop to 20?

how long should I continue use for?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Bonesaw said:


> whats the dosing protocol for this?  Keep in mind I"m not taking anything right now.



I have had good results dosing like this.
day one: .25mg
day two: .5mg
day three: .75mg
day four: 1mg
day five: 1.25mg
day six: 1.5mg
day seven: 1.75mg
day eight: 2mg
you can stay at this dosage until it subsides.
then ramp back down to .5mg and stay there until you have a bit left then go down to .25mg
dont just stop taking it when it goes away, you will experience a rebound and it will come back worse.

You can expect some joint soreness and maybe some drowsiness but IMO its worth the small sides to rid the gyno.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Bonesaw said:


> I couldn't get raloxifene so I just went with tamoxifen
> 
> Day 7 and bump is 75% or more gone.
> 
> ...



sorry didnt see this post...
if you are satisfied with the results thus far, 
I would slowly ramp down off the nolva.
all the way to 5mg a day until its gone.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2013)

Nolva is highly effective. I have done 60 day runs that completely destroyed my gyno flares. 10mg every 12 hours.


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 29, 2013)

I got 2 bottles so that gives me around 46 days total, im 7 in so I can run this 39 more days at 20.  sound good?


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 23, 2013)

day 34 its 90% gone during the day and a little tenderness comes back at night.  

I got half a bottle of nolva left should I continue at 20mg a day until empty or something else?


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 28, 2013)

bump for replies


----------

